# Hansbrough,Noah,Fazekas will be a bull next year...



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

1 of these 3 will be a bull this draft,remember who said it 1st.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

And I would absolutely hate it if any of them become a Bull. Include McRoberts on that list too.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Deleted. No bait please.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

none of them will..

If we don't land Oden, Durant or Noah..that pick is getting MOVED....we have too much damn youth as it is...


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

> .


What about Spencer Hawes?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hansbrough might not even come out.His family has money and he's not likely to be picked higher than 20th.He stays another year and gets picked in the top ten the guaranteed money is probably two or three times what he'd get next year.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't mind Noah at 12, but I don't think he is deserving to be a top five pick. Hell, I don't like him at all, but he may be the best at 12. Our current spot according to ESPN Lotto Generator.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

ogbullzfan said:


> What about Spencer Hawes?


I'm just trying to figure what this thread is about.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The ROY said:


> none of them will..
> 
> If we don't land Oden, Durant or Noah..that pick is getting MOVED....we have too much damn youth as it is...


I totally dissagree,with pax's track recorded its clear that he values the draft,and looking around the nba right now the best way to build and get what you need for a cheap price is through the draft.Anyway all the guys i just named can step right in a play. None of them are project's and can come off the bench or even start a bit, and i feel be very productive until they reach thier peak's.Also they all come from good programs and have size and length things we need,plus it won't hurt because we still have TT and Big ben.

You guy's wait and see 1 of these 3 will be a bulls,my dark horse is aron grey though.Why? Because we where looking at him last year and i think if he stayed in the draft we might have taken him where tabo was picked.Plus he could also step right in a play and be productive.Plus remember he's 7'0 tall and can play in the post,its a win win if we draft him or any of the other 3.

1.Tyler, if of course he comes out,which i think he will remember he's like 21 22 which is old for a college jr,so his stock could go down if he doesn't come out.

2.Noah-we just love him from all the report's i've heard,and the fit is just right,and he too can step right in.

3.Fazekas-poor man troy murphy,who i know for a fact pax's likes,and he too could provide a need.A big body that can play inside and out and reb at high rate.And too can step right in with being a 4 year guy.

with the dark horse again being grey,by reason's up head.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't think we'll take Fazekas. If so, we'll be trading down to grab him.

Noah will be gone before our pick, and I don't want the 3rd pick if we are drafting Noah. Trade it away. The guy will be a role player.

Hansbrough is the type of guy Pax would like. But I don't see him being great. Again, all 3 of these guys fit the jib, and would be selected. But I rather take an extremely raw talent or a flyer on a guy like Yi before drafting these 3. 

Hawes, Horford, or Yi are my top 3 at this moment. But, I'm a believer in taking BPA, and if a guy like Young or Brewer are the best pick, I take them, and decide later what to do to solve the low post scoring versus taking Hansbrough.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

I say we trade the pick and some veterans that aren't being used or whatever for a decent, youngish PF and then if that doesn't work out we can try for Garnett in 08/09


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

My best bet on the pick, if it falls where it looks like it's going to fall, will be Josh McRoberts or Spencer Hawes, for reasons I'll get into through a Hoopsworld.com column eventually. Seriously believe Noah's going to be gone by pick 10ish, but I think he'd be our first choice after Oden and Durant.

I mean, right?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't see Hawes being available at all with our pick. (Knicks are .5 games out of the playoffs right now, by the way.)

Nor Noah.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

As Steven A would say, Hawes would be a 'servicable'. He has bust potential too. I would take him if he dropped that low, but I'm hating this draft outside the top 5 for OUR needs. Noah, I'm happy he didn't come out last year. We'd see him as a Bull right now.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ballerkingn said:


> I totally dissagree,with pax's track recorded its clear that he values the draft,and looking around the nba right now the best way to build and get what you need for a cheap price is through the draft.Anyway all the guys i just named can step right in a play. None of them are project's and can come off the bench or even start a bit, and i feel be very productive until they reach thier peak's.Also they all come from good programs and have size and length things we need,plus it won't hurt because we still have TT and Big ben.
> 
> You guy's wait and see 1 of these 3 will be a bulls,my dark horse is aron grey though.Why? Because we where looking at him last year and i think if he stayed in the draft we might have taken him where tabo was picked.Plus he could also step right in a play and be productive.Plus remember he's 7'0 tall and can play in the post,its a win win if we draft him or any of the other 3.
> 
> ...


He can value the draft all he wants, but if he's SERIOUS, he'll trade the pick if it isn't special player. We don't need more youth and NONE of these guys besides Oden, Durant & Noah are gonna come in and really give us some serious help.

He's not stupid, he knew we were too young last year when he wanted to trade the pick. This year, after we FALL short in the playoffs AGAIN, he'll definintely want to go with veteran leadership over youth.

That pick is being traded, no matter how 'good' Pax is at drafting talent


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Noah, I'm happy he didn't come out last year. We'd see him as a Bull right now.


There has to be a reason why so many scouts like the guy though, I for one can't understand why, albeit my attention has never been focused solely on him whenever I've watched any of his games.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd have to admit, I'm pretty much in agreement with ROY on this one. I don't see the Bulls using the draft pick except in trade.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Just look @ our range, it'll probably be somewhere between 10-14 when it all boils down.

1. Oden
2. Durant
3. Wright
4. Noah
5. Horford
6. Hawes
7. Wright

They're pretty much making up the top 7-8 anyway you look at it (that is, if they ALL come out).

After that, OUR selection class :

8. Brewer
9. M. Williams
10. Jianlian
11. McRoberts
12. Splitter
13. Hibbert
14. Grey
15. Hansborough

Alot of good trade bait in here but unfortunately, I Don't think many of these players can help us in the position we're in (right now, atleast).

Take one of these guys (in the 2nd class), with a combination of Nocioni & future 1sts or 2nd rounders and we maybe able to nab something to fill our starting PF need. If all else fails, get a third team involved with an expiring like Theo Ratliff and maybe we can make a real deal.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

while i like noah's intensity, and fazekas' all around effectiveness (particularly as an outside shooter), and with respect to hansbrough....meh..... i remain confident that the knick pick will have greater value than what is being prophesized currently. this is not to imply that i'm expecting the 1-2 pick, just that when it all shakes out paxson's pick to trade OR use will be a major chip in his decision process/strategy, whatever direction is chosen.

i'm not confident in the knick's ability to close the season strong, coupled with the overall lack of consistency (read: defense) from their front line guys(read:curry/crawford/marbury), i feel a high lottery pick is a certainty.

i could be wrong........but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

BULLHITTER said:


> while i like noah's intensity, and fazekas' all around effectiveness (particularly as an outside shooter), and with respect to hansbrough....meh..... i remain confident that the knick pick will have greater value than what is being prophesized currently. this is not to imply that i'm expecting the 1-2 pick, just that when it all shakes out paxson's pick to trade OR use will be a major chip in his decision process/strategy, whatever direction is chosen.
> 
> i'm not confident in the knick's ability to close the season strong, coupled with the overall lack of consistency (read: defense) from their front line guys(read:curry/crawford/marbury), i feel a high lottery pick is a certainty.
> 
> i could be wrong........but stranger things have happened.


I've been in agreement with this notion for a long time. But I'm starting to wonder if I'm wrong. 

Right now the Knicks' pick is #12. Portland, Golden State and Seattle are the only teams behind the Knicks that appear to have a realistic shot at catching and surpassing them. 

But the Knicks are also within 2 games of 5 teams currently ahead of them and only .5 games out of the playoffs in the East with the teams ahead of them playing poorly. New Jersey and and Orlando can't beat a drum, and New Jersey has a very tough stretch of games coming up to boot.

My optimism regarding the Knicks' pick is tempered considerably as a result. The question isn't so much are the Knicks' good? They really aren't. The question is can they play less badly than a number of teams right around them in the standings? And to that, I'd say "yes".


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I expect the Knicks pick to be between 12 & 15. Seattle and Golden State are playing very poorly and the Knicks are playing well (relatively speaking) with Marbury really stepping it up lately. They could very well go past New Jersey and Orlando also.

Assuming the above scenario, the Bulls will no doubt look to move the pick either in a trade for an established player or a perhaps seek to move up in the draft to get a Noah or B. Wright. I see Nocioni and Duhon as the guys the Bulls would dangle along with a draft pick to get the guy they really want. I don't see anyone in the 12-15 range who can really help a lot. 

Now assuming that they cannot succeed in trading the pick or move up I see the following guys as prime targets who may be available between 12 & 15: Splitter, Gray and Visser. Although I am not wild about Splitter he would be my choice of the three. Very mobile, and has pro experience. Gray looks like a career back-up to me but may be the best available if Splitter is gone. Visser could be the surprise as he has more upside than Gray.

There may be better players available at 12-15 who are not big guys. 
For example, Law or Almond. But the Bulls are so undersized I can't see how Paxson could pass up a seven footer this year. Especially if the Bulls fail to re-sign some of their big guys (Brown, Sweetney, Allen).


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Noah will be gone when the Bulls draft, Hansbrough is a late 1st round/early 2nd round if he enters, and Fazekas is a mid second round pick. Unless the Bulls grab Fazekas in the second round, I'm pretty sure none of the three wear a Bulls jersey.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> My optimism regarding the Knicks' pick is tempered considerably as a result. The question isn't so much are the Knicks' good? They really aren't. The question is can they play less badly than a number of teams right around them in the standings? And to that, I'd say "yes".


I'm a little bummed out at the Knicks' draft position as well. But beside losing Crawford for the season, they also have one of the most difficult schedules from here on out. They are currently going through a very easy stretch, but in a few games their stretch run gets pretty brutal. I first noticed this while perusing their schedule, and it was confirmed by Sagarin's ratings:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/nba0607.htm

So far, their strength of schedule ranks 26th in the league. If ever there was a time for them to go on that 6-game losing streak we've all been waiting for, that time is approaching (assuming Marbury doesn't continue his rise from oblivion!).


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

keep hope alive!!!

keep hope alive!!!

keep hope alive!!!:devil2:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

yodurk said:


> I'm a little bummed out at the Knicks' draft position as well. But beside losing Crawford for the season, they also have one of the most difficult schedules from here on out. They are currently going through a very easy stretch, but in a few games their stretch run gets pretty brutal. I first noticed this while perusing their schedule, and it was confirmed by Sagarin's ratings:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/nba0607.htm
> 
> So far, their strength of schedule ranks 26th in the league. If ever there was a time for them to go on that 6-game losing streak we've all been waiting for, that time is approaching (assuming Marbury doesn't continue his rise from oblivion!).


I hadn't looked at their schedule in awhile. After the Seattle game tonight, their schedule for the rest of March (11 games) is pretty brutal:

at Washington 7:00 PM 
Wed 14 at Toronto 7:00 PM 
Fri 16 NO/Oklahoma City 7:30 PM 
Sun 18 Toronto 12:00 PM 
Tue 20 Dallas 7:30 PM 
Thu 22 Portland 7:30 PM 
Fri 23 at Cleveland 7:30 
Mon 26 Orlando 7:30 PM 
Wed 28 Cleveland 7:30 PM 
Fri 30 at Dallas 8:30 PM 
Sat 31 at NO/Oklahoma City 

They have 2 games against New Jersey in April though, and those could be absolutely huge for the playoff picture.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Just look @ our range, it'll probably be somewhere between 10-14 when it all boils down.
> 
> 1. Oden
> 2. Durant
> ...


Yi would be a gamble worth taking, IMO. The upside to him is huge, not just on the court but also in terms of marketing. Yao has said repeatedly that he thinks Yi will eventually pass him as a player. I don't know why Yao would continue to say this (puts too much pressure on the kid) but with a late lottery pick we could certainly do a lot worse (Fran Vasquez, JJ Reddick). Damn those were horrible picks by Orlando! 

I'd also add Rudy Fernandez & Marco Belinini to your list. The 7-footer from Stanford has also been looking good lately.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I like Tyler Hansolo alot and think that hes very underated when talking about contributing in the NBA. If he gets drafted by the right team hes a big time steal, I honestly think hes better than 90% of the players drafted out of last years draft.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

BULLHITTER said:


> keep hope alive!!!
> 
> keep hope alive!!!
> 
> keep hope alive!!!:devil2:


With the number one pick in the 2007 NBA the Chicago Bulls select .......


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I still have a fascination with Splitter, at worst he'll become a euro version of Prizbilla.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> I'd also add Rudy Fernandez & Marco Belinini to your list. The 7-footer from Stanford has also been looking good lately.


I won't add them until we find out where they might potentially fall

As for the other posters :

It's just you, Hansborough is ok but he's nothing scouts are raving over.

Tiago Splitter is a young P.J. brown type. I've seen him play, it isn't very pretty.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I won't add them until we find out where they might potentially fall
> 
> As for the other posters :
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a *young* PJ Brown be a fairly good thing?


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

> Wouldn't a *young* PJ Brown be a fairly good thing?


For a pick in the 10-16 range a young PJ Brown would be a great selection.

Several comments have been made about how guys aren't good enough to be stars or are limited to role players. We're picking in the double digit range, we're not getting a star. If we get a starting caliber role player then we made a really nice selection. You're not getting studs too often at 12 or 13 etc..


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The ROY said:


> He can value the draft all he wants, but if he's SERIOUS, he'll trade the pick if it isn't special player. We don't need more youth and NONE of these guys besides Oden, Durant & Noah are gonna come in and really give us some serious help.
> 
> He's not stupid, he knew we were too young last year when he wanted to trade the pick. This year, after we FALL short in the playoffs AGAIN, he'll definintely want to go with veteran leadership over youth.
> 
> That pick is being traded, no matter how 'good' Pax is at drafting talent



Thats your opinoin,but i don't think that will happen.If paxs wanted to trade the pick he would have done it at the deadline when it had more value,because the knicks could still make the playoffs come the end of the season.During the deadline thier wheren't in the playoff's.Plus we have the roster spot's and it's way cheaper to sign rookie role players instead of nba vet's.And didn't we already sign a vet in AG,and Big ben,its about time we draft a big man,and this draft is filled with them,so i clearly see us drafted someone and not trading this pick for anything.Oh yeah this is projected to be 1 of the best draft sense the lebron draft any GM would be stupid to trade out of it,and i know YOU don't think pax's is dumb right.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ballerkingn said:


> Thats your opinoin,but i don't think that will happen.If paxs wanted to trade the pick he would have done it at the deadline when it had more value,because the knicks could still make the playoffs come the end of the season.During the deadline thier wheren't in the playoff's.Plus we have the roster spot's and it's way cheaper to sign rookie role players instead of nba vet's.And didn't we already sign a vet in AG,and Big ben,its about time we draft a big man,and this draft is filled with them,so i clearly see us drafted someone and not trading this pick for anything.Oh yeah this is projected to be 1 of the best draft sense the lebron draft any GM would be stupid to trade out of it,and i know YOU don't think pax's is dumb right.


LOL, you've gotta be nuttz if you think Paxson won't trade OUT of this draft because it's 'projected to be 1 of the best since lebron's'

If you aren't picking in the top 2, this draft isn't very special AT ALL. Yes they're are alot of good bigs but none of them are really doing anything GREAT besides Oden and Durant.

If he he's not landing the big 2, he won't go any younger, I'll put money on it.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ROY....

gotta take issue with a few of your "notions".

TIaggo Splitter would be a very serviceable player for us. I agree with others who say you aren't geting a stud frontcourt player after pick 6.

YiJI would be a risk, but if you're so down on these guys, what's not to risk.

Second.....Nuts if you don't trade................REWIND....isn't that what many said about Paxson and the trade deadline. What did we find out? Paxson values his core and he's only one side of any deal. We don't ahve a lot to deal with unless he decides to move a "Core" player.

We can hope someone would want Duhon or Nocioni enough, but to move down to 10-14 range from 6 or under? I don't think so. To be honest, Nocioni isn't worth that much to most other GM's in that situation. I also wouldn't do it for Duhon and Noc. I would consider it for Hinrich, a resigned Nocioni and the #10 pick if I were in the 4-8 range.

However, if I'm Paxson, I don't do it.

So, trading the pick isn't as easy as it sounds. For him to trade the pick and just Duhon, we'd have to get someone on a Rookie contract. Hmmmmmmmmmm.....not too many of those established Frontcourt types available.

Go Bulls!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

If you consider the owners being LT averse, picking a productive player that will be on a rookie scale contract for four years would make a lot of sense. I think Paxson makes the pick and will go with production over potential.

This is also why I preferred Aldridge in last offseason's draft, not to mention I did not think his ceiling was much lower than Tyrus'.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What if we decide to trade the pick for someone's 2008? I rather trade it than be forced to pick a player not to my liking. There's a good chance that the BPA in terms of low-post scoring maybe Hibbert or Hansbrough. I'm sure you can find a guy similar to them among most drafts. Chances are slim they are great, but likely another Ostertag/Pryzbilla caliber of player.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The ROY said:


> LOL, you've gotta be nuttz if you think Paxson won't trade OUT of this draft because it's 'projected to be 1 of the best since lebron's'
> 
> If you aren't picking in the top 2, this draft isn't very special AT ALL. Yes they're are alot of good bigs but none of them are really doing anything GREAT besides Oden and Durant.
> 
> If he he's not landing the big 2, he won't go any younger, I'll put money on it.


Well the call me nutz then because i don't see pax's trading out of this draft,and i see him again pick 1 of the 3 guy's i said in this thread.When has pax ever traded out of a draft never.He lost his pick from 05 but wanted to trade into that draft baddly,but couldn't.Also all his deal involved draft pick's being throw around,so it's clear that he wants pick's.Remember again we will have what 5 FA who's going to fill those spots All vets,i don't think so.We will def be using our 1st round pick and our what 2 or 3 2nd round picks and all but the 2nd rounders will be a part of this team.

You keep saying where going to trade out,but i ask you for WHO? why didn't pax's make that trade at the deadline then and get that person he's still in the nba right now right, so why wait till the draft.

Say something to prove me wrong because i still don't see us trading out of the draft,why should we anyway WE NEED A BIG MAN,in the this year's DRAFT thiers plenty.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Who did Pax want in 05?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Who did Pax want in 05?


David Lee was the only one we know for sure.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Trading the pick won't get us anyone good. If any other team is willing to trade for a pick (and OK to give up a starter, they will try to go for a much higher pick. But who would give up much of anything to get a #15 pick?

Which is why I say we keep the pick and take a chance on someone. If Splitter or Gray is available, heck why not go for them. I've heard the argument that we are too young but that's not true anymore. We have big ben. Hinrich, Deng, Duhon, Noc and Gordon are experienced player. Not sure if we'd keep Allen but he too has a few seasons under his belt. Thomas and Thabo will still be young, but in their second season, so not as raw. Why not have a rookie big man on the bench come in for 5-10 minutes a game?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Paxson will used the pick unless in the unlikely case he got the third pick.

But as it stands now we can get the 1,2,3 or 12,13,14

1 or 2 he'd use it obviously and 12-14 he use it to pick an asset and develop them. To me that's very like Paxson, back his ability to draft and let the asset grow.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

My board (for our range) :

1. Horford (6"10)
2. Jianlian (7"0)
3. Hibbert (7"2)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

My board (assuming Noah & Horford are gone)
1) Al Thornton
2a) Spencer Hawes
2b) Tiago Splitter
4) Hibbert
5) McRoberts (I really don't like his NBA potential, but would unfortunately fit)
6) Gray

I'd stay away from Jianlian or Thabeet on our team. I think their value will be right at or above where we are selecting (which is good for us as it pushes more productive guys down the list).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> My board (assuming Noah & Horford are gone)
> 1) Al Thornton
> 2a) Spencer Hawes
> 2b) Tiago Splitter
> ...


Thornton's a SF, why's he so high on your list?

Thabeet shouldn't even enter the draft, let alone be picked with the top selection.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

The ROY said:


> My board (for our range) :
> 
> 1. Horford (6"10)
> 2. Jianlian (7"0)
> 3. Hibbert (7"2)




Good choices Roy and I agree, though YIJI may move above Horford with a good workout just from a matchup mode.

If those three are gone (if we pick at 12-14 it could happen),

I'd consider Hawes, then Splitter.

In the end, I do believe we make the pick as this doesn't seem like a draft people are likely to be wanting to "move down" in. I do believe we will get a frontcourt player, with future ability.

Few of these players seem ready to jump in and contribute much next season. I really think this is about 2 to 3 years from now when we say goodbye to Wallace.

With that thinking in Mind, my realistic 5 right now:

1. Yi Ji (Tough to really know, but he has O, seems to be a question on D, but does have fire)
2. Hibbert (has the D, does he have the Heart and offense)
3. Horford (if he was an inch taller he'd be higher)
4. Hawes (guy's got moves, needs to show D)
5. T. Splitter (love to get him with a late 1st, he was hurt part of the year and has alot of experience, gonna be a solid, not spectacular type)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Thornton's a SF, why's he so high on your list?


Thornton is my sleeper pick, and I would love the Bulls to get their hands on him in a BPA type of scenerio.

He really hasn't had much media attention, has already gotten labeled as a NBA tweener, and he is 23 making teams think his upside will be somewhat limited. Truth of the matter is that the kid keeps proving all the doubters wrong and keeps improving each season. Most sites have Thornton listed at 6'8", but he looks a lot closer to 6'9" than the 6'7" draftexpress lists him at. 

He's lanky, but has a wide frame where he definately could add some weight and muscle. If Deng continues to bulk up and provide some post offense, then I think a Deng/Thomas/Thornton frontcourt could work very well. All long, all athletic, and all can play D. His work ethic is supposed to be incredible as well.

He can score inside, outside, plays above the rim, and is not afraid to draw contact. The only thing he really lacks offensively is a back to the basket game. Defensively, he has been playing PF which he probably would not be ready to do in the NBA quite yet.

I was hoping to find more youtube footage, but here was all I found:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WBBBw3OoFrQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WBBBw3OoFrQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Here's also a nice little bio listed on the FSU team page:



> ON THORNTON: All-America, National Player of the Year and Atlantic Coast Conference Player of the Year candidate as one of college basketball's top players...said Duke Head Coach Mike Krzyzewski after Thornton scored 37 points against his Blue Devils in Cameron Indoor Stadium in Feb. 4, 2006: "There aren't many kids like him (Al Thornton). He's one of the best players in the country."...
> 
> his outstanding junior season has made Al Thornton a household name and placed him among the elite players in college basketball for the upcoming season...earned All-ACC Second-Team honors as a junior in 2006 and returns for his senior season as one of the stars with one of the brightest burning fires among all collegiate players at any position...burst onto the collegiate scene as a junior and enters his senior season looking to explode onto the nation's brightest stage along with the nationally ranked Seminoles...Thornton brings the most exciting inside/outside combination of abilities to the court of any player in college basketball for the 2006-07 season...a pair of signature games - 37 points at No. 15 Boston College and 37 points at No. 2 Duke - during his junior season put him on the map and sent his stock soaring into the stratosphere among the nation's elite college basketball players...
> 
> ...


http://seminoles.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/thornton_al00.html


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Is Yi ever going to put any weight on that frame of his? I think he's likely to be more a SF than PF. He's going to get bullied a lot if playing down low.

Even if you watch this highlight clip of him, he is constantly getting pushed out of the post by guys much smaller than him. He fades away from guys he has 6 inches on. On that dunk and one he made at the 1:50 mark, he barely could absorb the contact of that guy that looked about 6'3"

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A6plJTvMW04"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A6plJTvMW04" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

He does have some nice moves around the basket, decent footwork, and his jumper is supposedly better than it used to be (he used to be all over the rim any time he got more than 15 feet out). That said, I think he is going to need a lot of development time and would struggle for minutes on this team. I don't think he'll be a complete bust, I just really want no part of him.

I do think he is worthy of a lottery selection, which is good if I'm under the assumption that I don't want him on our team.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Is Yi ever going to put any weight on that frame of his? I think he's likely to be more a SF than PF. He's going to get bullied a lot if playing down low.
> 
> Even if you watch this highlight clip of him, he is constantly getting pushed out of the post by guys much smaller than him. He fades away from guys he has 6 inches on. On that dunk and one he made at the 1:50 mark, he barely could absorb the contact of that guy that looked about 6'3"
> 
> ...


I haven't seen Yi play in person, but from the clips I've seen of him, he looks like a pretty intriguing talent. 

I agree that if we draft him, we should plan on getting a SF on offense, and a do-nothing on defense, but his offensive talent looks pretty legit. I know this statement sounds hyperbolic, but his moves on offense reminded me of Dirk (speaking of which, wouldn't it be interesting to see clips of him while he was playing as an 18 year old in Germany?).

He looks like a gamble, but if the rest of the big man landscape looks pretty mediocre when we pick (and that doesn't seem like too far fetched of a scenario), I wouldn't be opposed to taking a chance on him.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Not to crush anyone's bubble or hope or dreams,but where not drafting this asian guy or Thorton.I might say we could take splitter though because of his competion level and he plays D and is 7'0 tall,and is just like the other 3 i said in this thread,that they can jump right in and play today and you pretty much know what type of player your getting.I think that pax's has made his gamble last year and it's proven to me that he doesn't like to gameble in anything and that includes the draft,so i expect him to select a prove player and no more project's,UNLESS it's Oden or Durant,but again you pretty much know what your getting.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

laso said:


> Why not have a rookie big man on the bench come in for 5-10 minutes a game?


Simple, because we need MUCH more than that.

I'm convinced that a 10-14 pick + a combination of some of our players and 2nd rounders can land us a productive VETERAN @ the PF position. I could care less how old Deng, Gordon, Noc & Hinrich are, we're STILL a young basketball club. Maybe you didn't hear about how much Ben Wallace has to teach our young guys game in and game out about positioning and defense. I'm pretty sure he's not used to that but that's a sacrafice he made when he joined this team.

Splitter, Grey etc aren't gonna do much for us. If we're picking prospect in the 10-14 range, we need to pick the BEST big with the highest upside availible. Grey is a poor man's Chris Mihm @ best who doesn't run the floor well and I've been reading about how poorly Splitter's played the ENTIRE season. Let's not mention how he's not much of an offensive player @ all either.

Yi Jianlian (7")
Roy Hibbert (7"2)
Josh McRoberts (6"11)
Tiago Splitter (7")
Aaron Grey (7")
Tyler Hansborough (6"9)

This is our selection range. Paxson loves picking players from winning programs and kids that work hard to improve their game. Might make you sick but Hansborough is the about the closest thing to that profile.

My #1 on the board is Yi Jianlian. Even Yao said he thinks the kid will be better than him, that's enough for me.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> My #1 on the board is Yi Jianlian. Even Yao said he thinks the kid will be better than him, that's enough for me.


You don't think it's possible Yao is lobbying for his former teammate and countryman?

My Bulls board:
---
Oden
Durant
---
Brandan Wright
Joakim Noah
Al Horford
---
Thad Young (I don't expect us to take him, but I love this kid if he declares)
Al Thornton
Spencer Hawes
Tiago Splitter
Roy Hibbert (I could see him rise up on my list-- he's my favorite "project" big)
Yi Jianlian (I expect him to be taken higher than where I would want him on Chicago. Seattle might be a likely destination)
Hasheem Thabeet (this guy needs another year in college, but again expect him to be taken higher than where I would want him)
---
Tyler Hansbrough
Aaron Gray
Josh McRoberts (I'm doubting he will decide to declare this season)
Fazekas

If we can get someone at least from group 3, I'll be satisfied. I'm hoping Julian Wright (doesn't appear likely) and Jeff Green declare, pushing down some of the bigs to give more guys available from which to choose.

Depending on how many teams pass on Fazekas due to his strength & mobility, I hope we can swipe him up with a second round pick.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> You don't think it's possible Yao is lobbying for his former teammate and countryman?


He's definintely lobbying, but Yao's also a pretty humble and honest guy. I'm not saying Yi will be BETTER but he might turn out to be the next best chinese player since Yao, that's good enough for me.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> With that thinking in Mind, my realistic 5 right now:
> 
> 1. Yi Ji (Tough to really know, but he has O, seems to be a question on D, but does have fire)
> 2. Hibbert (has the D, does he have the Heart and offense)
> ...


If that were the Bulls list they'd want to trade down since Hibbert is rising some but still projected as a late first rounder right now. There can't be more than a 5 or 10% chance that either Hawes or Horford would be on the board in the 12-15 range.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ballerkingn said:


> Not to crush anyone's bubble or hope or dreams,but where not drafting this asian guy or Thorton.I might say we could take splitter though because of his competion level and he plays D and is 7'0 tall


Where's your proof?

Splitter has been absolute garbage this year, 7"0 or not. He's not an offensive weapon at all either. How would we know what we'd get from Splitter if he's under-achived greatly in his league this season?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Where's your proof?
> 
> Splitter has been absolute garbage this year, 7"0 or not. He's not an offensive weapon at all either. How would we know what we'd get from Splitter if he's under-achived greatly in his league this season?



Yo i asked u 1st and not answering anything on this topic about proof from you until you answer me on why you feel so heartly that the bulls will make a trade.How dare u ask me a quesiton and u never answered mine.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ballerkingn said:


> Yo i asked u 1st and not answering anything on this topic about proof from you until you answer me on why you feel so heartly that the bulls will make a trade.How dare u ask me a quesiton and u never answered mine.


How dare I huh? lol, sorry, I didn't even realize that you asked me a question.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Where's your proof?
> 
> Splitter has been absolute garbage this year, 7"0 or not. He's not an offensive weapon at all either. How would we know what we'd get from Splitter if he's under-achived greatly in his league this season?


This is from the Draft Express Scouting Report on Splitter

"Splitter might not be the most glamorous player around, but he’s quite a sure bet. There are three key areas where he fills the bill.

Physical Tools. He might not be a freakish athlete a la Tyrus Thomas, but he’s a legit seven footer, will be strong enough to operate in the paint, and he has excellent quickness. That’s quite a rare combination.

Basketball Talent. Again, not an incredibly talented player, but a guy who perfectly understands the game, is very coachable, and is already showing a variety of promising skills. It’s a very intriguing mix when you take into consideration what comes next.

Attitude. Splitter is an extremely hard working player, a warrior, a guy who always delivers intensity and is constantly thinking about improving. Besides, he’s very team oriented, being an unselfish guy willing to sacrifice for his teammates, and as expected, very much appreciated in the locker-room, and obviously by his coaches.

This is a homerun combination. It’s hard to lose with this kind of credentials."

ROY- This is why I think Pax may draft Splitter if he is on the board at 12-15. Sounds like the prototypical Pax/Skiles player if you ask me. Personally, he appears to be somewhat of a bigger, more talented Dragan Tarlac.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

charlietyra said:


> This is from the Draft Express Scouting Report on Splitter
> 
> "Splitter might not be the most glamorous player around, but he’s quite a sure bet. There are three key areas where he fills the bill.
> 
> ...


That scouting report alone makes him a STRONG candidate to be a Bull. He also sounds like the best guy availible to make Ben Wallace's job easier.

Best part about him is, when Ben's time is up, he can move to the center position full time and allow Tyrus to man the PF full time.

C Splitter
F Thomas
F Deng
G Gordon
G Hinrich

IMAGINE the DEFENSE!


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

Tiago Splitter Highlights:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlrqMS7tp-A

It sounds like the guy has been playing a bit hurt this year, but DX has an article on how he has turned it around recently. Obviously, I'd expect people to do their due dillegence on that issue, but if he projects healthy I think he'd be a good choice for us (though I'd prefer Hawes from the second tier of post guys).

What I took from this video is Splitter is an active guy who is decent in the pick and roll game (showed nice hands getting some passes in traffic). For a big he gets a lot of steals (similar to Big Ben) but doesn't have that great explosiveness to be a major shotblocker. If TT comes along, and noc is resigned, our major hole is that 4/5 guy, and I think he could be someone who could do that job for us and see an increased role for us as Ben ages. Splitter is a better defender at this poin, but I'd rather have Hawes if possible, given his offensive game and passing ability.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I think I may be sold on him.

He's a GREAT passer for a 7 fter and defensively, he's active as hell. Haven't seen much of an offensive game besides lay-ups and putbacks but hey, he's 7"0, he should be doing that stuff anyway.

He'd create havoc defensively with Tyrus. I like his energy and passion alot. He plays defense with a sort of cocky-ness.

He truely fits what this ball-club is about.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Swan said:


> What I took from this video is Splitter is an active guy who is decent in the pick and roll game (showed nice hands getting some passes in traffic). For a big he gets a lot of steals (similar to Big Ben) but doesn't have that great explosiveness to be a major shotblocker. If TT comes along, and noc is resigned, our major hole is that 4/5 guy, and I think he could be someone who could do that job for us and see an increased role for us as Ben ages. Splitter is a better defender at this poin, but I'd rather have Hawes if possible, given his offensive game and passing ability.


I'd definintely much rather have Hawes because he is an extremely hard-worker but I think Splitter is our guy if not. Hibbert doesn't have a history of working hard and he doesn't do anything 'well' just yet. He'd be great off the bench in the NBA though. Good thing about Splitter is, I think he'll be in our range whether NY makes the playoffs or not.

I do know that they spoke about Tiago in the papers around last year's draft so Paxson probably already has interest there.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

IDEA :

Can we combine the draft threads with the NY up top and change the name to "NY Draft PICK" thread or something? We're not gonna win the lotto obviously  so it may be time for a change.

just a suggestion


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

8-14 range big board :

1. Splitter
2. Jianlian
3. McRoberts
4. Hibbert
5. Grey (Perdue pt. 2)


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The ROY said:


> How dare I huh? lol, sorry, I didn't even realize that you asked me a question.


yes i did,i hate when people answer a question with a question,that just so annoying.Check back and see what it was.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

The ROY said:


> 8-14 range big board :
> 
> 1. Splitter
> 2. Jianlian
> ...


Now ur backing me up?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

The ROY said:


> 8-14 range big board :
> 
> 1. Splitter
> 2. Jianlian
> ...


I do like Splitter but if his stock doesn't bounce back we should try to acquire one of the Sun's late round picks and take him there.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ballerkingn said:


> Now ur backing me up?


ugh..

after seeing him in action, he looks like a pretty good fit for us. he still isn't the offensive presence we need.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

True,but at least he has the level of experience over those that might be available at our drafting postion.I guess if he's the best big man thier I would take him myself if i where pax's.Only because of his height,i fill that if we had a banger that can bang and grab reb's and play D,i think with a full summer of work DENG could be our post threat,and we could run our offense through him.So i wouldn't say No to Tigo at all,plus i feel that he can score in the paint better then people might expect too,so only workouts will tell though for sure how right We or wrong we are.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How old is Splitter? I have always been a fan of him. It's either Pax sees a guy like Yi (if we have the opportunity to draft him) as a bust or the next Bargs/Gasol/etc. Otherwise the best pick might be Splitter. Splitter fits the bill of the kind of guy we draft, and I'd have no problem with it. 

Our best bet other than Horford/Hawes/Brooks Lopez for a low-post guy is Tyrus' hardwork the next few offseasons.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Our best bet other than Horford/Hawes/Brooks Lopez for a low-post guy is Tyrus' hardwork the next few offseasons.


I think you're probably right. For a while I thought we'd be able to land an NBA ready, moderate upside post player with scoring ability but now I see that as less of an option. I'm not sure Tyrus has what you would call a post game but he's scoring at a pretty good clip these days and he's certainly not doing it from the outside.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Chad Ford: Yi Jianlin of China. He is putting up huge numbers in the Chinese playoffs in front of a number of top NBA scouts and execs who have been over there the last few weeks. One scout, who claims to have seen Yi over 20 times, said that he has him ranked as the third-best prospect in the draft behind Oden and Durant. He's a 7-foot skilled athletic kid with a beautiful jump shot. Sounds like another Andrea Bargnani.


I don't think we could pass up on that kind of talent, even for the more defensive-minded Tiago Splitter.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> You don't think it's possible Yao is lobbying for his former teammate and countryman?
> 
> My Bulls board:
> ---
> ...



Ryder, very good read and stack ranking.

The post player who seems to have really come on this year is Herbert Hill of Providence, he's projected as a fringe 1st or early 2nd rounder. This guy could really jump up the boards with a strong finish. He is becoming noted for his back to the basket game.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=584


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ROY, I agree. Yi is just so intriguing. I think outside the big two, the big men could all be busts, but some have the talent to become very solid players. It's Pax's job to find out who is what, and how we can get them.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I don't think we could pass up on that kind of talent, even for the more defensive-minded Tiago Splitter.


Before the Bargnani comparisons start, would you want Bargnani if his range was only out to about 18' and had a frame where he really couldn't add much muscle or weight.

Yi is better with the ball in his hands, but I don't ever really see him banging down low.

I see Yi as SF/PF in the Keith Van Horn mold rather than the next Dirk.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Before the Bargnani comparisons start, would you want Bargnani if his range was only out to about 18' and had a frame where he really couldn't add much muscle or weight.
> 
> Yi is better with the ball in his hands, but I don't ever really see him banging down low.
> 
> I see Yi as SF/PF in the Keith Van Horn mold rather than the next Dirk.


I see the Van Horn/Kukoc comparisons also. I honestly don't know what he'll be but for him to be ranked by some as the 3rd best prospect, that's a hell of a compliment in THIS draft.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

My sleepers for big men in this draft are Ivan Radenovic, Kyle Visser, and Herbert Hill. All are coming on fast. Radenovic had 37/9/7 in a game last week and Visser had 20 points in a tournament game yesterday. Hill had 20/10 in a Providence loss to W. Virginia the other day. 

If Oden and Durant actually do not come out this year (I am still skeptical about this) expect these lower rated big guys to jump up in the rankings. It seems every year one or two lesser known big guys make meteoric rises into the lottery.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I don't mind Noah at 12, but I don't think he is deserving to be a top five pick. Hell, I don't like him at all, but he may be the best at 12. Our current spot according to ESPN Lotto Generator.



anyone notice the generator stops on the nets everytime and then changes quickly, what a tease for nets fans


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't see Hawes being available at all with our pick. (Knicks are .5 games out of the playoffs right now, by the way.)
> 
> Nor Noah.



i think they may slide a bit and perhaps a few teams may pass them like the bucks or wolves


----------



## BDMcGee (May 12, 2006)

I don't think Noah or Fazekas would help the Bulls very much because in spite of their size, they're really perimeter oriented power forwards. They lack a traditional low-post game. I'm not sure how Fazekas will turn out, but I think Noah will thrive in the NBA.

The guy who has really impressed me lately and who I initially thought wasn't going to make an impact in the league is Tyler Hansbrough. I just didn't think his skills would translate to the NBA, but I've changed my mind on that substantially after seeing him play against Duke. He's an absolute beast inside. He's incredibly strong, tough, and physical. Although he's slightly undersized, I think he's tough enough and strong enough to play inside in the league. The key for him will be adding a consistent 12-15 foot jump-shot. If he does that, which I think he will, I think he can become a very solid contributor for an NBA team. 

I really think he would fit in perfectly with the Bulls. If the Bulls could trade into the latter part of the first round I think he would be an excellent selection. He'll likely primarily be used at power forward in the NBA, but I think he could play center in smaller lineups, and I think he would be both an excellent backup and complement to Tyrus Thomas inside. I think he would have the potential of giving this team a pretty solid low-post player. Personally I'd like to see the Bulls go big with both of their picks. Hopefully with the Knicks pick they can land Spencer Hawes or Roy Hibbert.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I'd wager none of them are Bulls next year. You have Hibbert, Splitter, Jialian, Thabeet, Horford, *Hawes, Oden, Durant, BWright*, McRoberts.........

I am praying for one of these four, I'd gladly take Horford as well. Hibbert and the foreign guys could both be good options too, I like McRoberts over.....

Fazekas and Hansbrough will both probably not make the lotto. Hansbrough is a easy guy to overate IMO, only like 6'8 and makes a living muscling guys in college, won't work in the pros.

Scouts have never been high on Fazekas and he's been putting up huge numbers for years now, he must not be as good as his numbers(one of the few guys I haven't seen extensivily along with Jialian and Splitter)


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

Nenad Krstic will b a Bulls next season. Hes a 7 footer and 4 all u fans still angry about us trading Eddy Curry, he is putting up similiar numbers 2 him this season b4 he got hurt which means if he wasnt hurt his numbers would be up more and probably better than Curry's numbers. 

Nenad Krstic 4 our NYK pick, 2nd rounders, and Viktor Khryapa.:biggrin:.

lets get on the trade 4 Krstic bandwagon.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

taurus515th said:


> Nenad Krstic 4 our NYK pick, 2nd rounders, and Viktor Khryapa.:biggrin:.
> 
> lets get on the trade 4 Krstic bandwagon.


I'd do that


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

taurus515th said:


> Nenad Krstic will b a Bulls next season. Hes a 7 footer and 4 all u fans still angry about us trading Eddy Curry, he is putting up similiar numbers 2 him this season b4 he got hurt which means if he wasnt hurt his numbers would be up more and probably better than Curry's numbers.
> 
> Nenad Krstic 4 our NYK pick, 2nd rounders, and Viktor Khryapa.:biggrin:.
> 
> lets get on the trade 4 Krstic bandwagon.


I don't see much reason for the Nets to do that.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't see how folks compare Noah to Varaejao/Chandler. He can do many more things on the floor than both those guys.

Is anyone watching this Florida/Arkansas game?

He's everywhere on the floor, dishing, rebounding, blocking, stealing, starting fastbreaks off of turnover's and scoring.

I hope he doesn't land on Phoenix next season.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

None of these guys help us get to the next level like the inside scoring presence of an Eddy Curry...

...But for the sake of this thread, I like Hansbrough...All heart, all hustle...I love it...David Lee-esque. I doubt he comes out.

Noah?...Since last year I've liked Horford more than him anyway. His size would help, but he's not a scoring threat. He plays winning basketball, which is fine with me...I don't see how he's NOT comparible to Vareajao. Both are energy players.

Fazekas?...If you look at the box score, he's super effective and I don't know why because seeing him on highlights he's just not impressive at all...slow, seems weak...Blah.


I like Hibbert, eventhough he looks awkward to me...At least he has performed against great competetion and at least he has the potential to hold his position long enough in the paint to become a threat down low in the NBA...

WE once had the most feared front line in the league...We should've stood pat and brought in a coach who still stresses hard work and defense, but is more personable.

Should've could've would've...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

rememeber these name's they have all proven thier worth i feel thus far, with all but 1 still in the tourny still.I still expect 1 of these 3 to be a bull come june wait and see,but still though that could change as the draft get closer. Someone could step up out of the dark into the light.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> WE once had the most feared front line in the league...We should've stood pat and brought in a coach who still stresses hard work and defense, but is more personable.


i agree; pippen, grant and cartwright were a formidable bunch.....i did think phil was somewhat personable, though.....:biggrin:


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

The ROY said:


> none of them will..
> 
> If we don't land Oden, Durant or Noah..that pick is getting MOVED....we have too much damn youth as it is...


Thats wut im saying but there is no1 2 trade 4. To bad Rashard Lewis is not much of a post-player since he is opting out of his contract.


----------

